# FUSSBALL - UEFA EM 2024



## Tilman (18. Oktober 2018)

Die UEFA EM zeigt, wie man beim Fussball aus der illegalität nicht 'rauskommt.

Deshalb ist es jetzt früh genug, darauf zu bestehen, daß es keine Unterstützung des Staates für das Event (Entschließung, dort auch Links zu weiterführenden Materialien u. Dokumenten) geben darf.

Gerade weil 2024 noch eine Weile hin ist, gilt umsomehr, daß frühes Handeln geboten ist statt späterer Beteuerungen von Verantwortlichen, zweifellos im Sinne des Rechtsstaates gehandelt zu haben, hätte man das alles rechtzeitig gewußt. Denn „Principiis obsta. Sero medicina parata, cum mala per longas convaluere moras“ (Ovid | Remedia amoris 94, ~4 p.Chr.n.).

Es gibt Akteure (EM-Austragungskommunen, DFB,....), die meinen, man müsse sich an rechtwidrige Verträge nicht halten, aber dabei wahrheitsverfälschend weglassen, zuvor unter möglicherweise ungewollter mißverständlicher Referenz auf machiavellistischer Prinzipien ("Il fine giustifica i mezzi" als oberflächliche Essenz von "Il Principe" (_De principatibus_), Kap. XVIII | 1513/1532) genau diese rechtsstaatlich untragbaren Verträge unterzeichnet zu haben. Als exemplarischer Kontrast dahingehend streikend und folgerichtig bei der Vergabe erfolglos: *Bremen*, das Anhängern von Werder Bremen ein positives Bild tatsächlicher Glaubwürdigkeit  "ihres" Senates beschert. Anderen Hanseaten (HH, K) wird eher ein Trugbild vorgeblicher Glaubwürdigkeit des Senates bzw. der Stadtverwaltung (Dezernatsebene) aufgrund deren unhanseatischer Inkonsequenz kredenzt.

Selbst wenn Vergleiche nie völlig deckungsgleich mit hierdurch zu erklärenden Zusammenhängen sein werden, diene dies als Beispiel: Wer schreibt, er/sie wolle und werde den Papst ermorden, wird von Staates wegen festgesetzt werden, egal, ob er/sie ex ante beteuerte, zu wissen, daß Morden illegal sei. Eine derartige Argumentation würde darüberhinaus Vermutungen über gegebene Unzurechnungsfähigkeiten des/der Festgesetzten eher bestärken als ausschließen.


----------



## Bener (1. November 2018)

Das habe ich jetzt nicht ganz verstanden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (1. November 2018)

Bener schrieb:


> Das habe ich jetzt nicht ganz verstanden...


Mach mal einfach 500 Kopfbälle am Stück...dann verstehst du noch weniger!


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (1. November 2018)




----------



## Tilman (1. November 2018)

Das hat die Sache so an sich, daß es Leute nicht verstehen (wollen), wie Steuergelder verschütt' gehen.


----------



## LTB (1. November 2018)

Tilman schrieb:


> Steuergeld


Habe ich hoite auch wieder ausgegeben 










4-7 Tage soll es dauern bis ich das Karbongsteuerdings bekommen soll


----------



## noocelo (2. November 2018)

läuft ja hier!


----------



## Beaker_ (2. November 2018)

LTB schrieb:


> Habe ich hoite auch wieder ausgegeben
> ...


Auf Staatskosten unbescholtene Börger verprügeln und dann hier auch noch damit angeben.


----------



## Viewer31 (24. November 2020)

Was ich mich aktuell frage: Wenn die EM von 2020 auf 2021 verschoben wird, wird dann die EM 2024 auch auf 2025 verschoben oder bleibt der Zeitplan unverändert? Davon abgesehen kann ich auch nur die Daumen drücken, dass wir im Sommer nächsten Jahres nicht mehr so sehr mit dem Virus zu kämpfen haben, denn ich will endlich wieder EM's und WM's genießen und Sportwetten darauf abschließen können, weil mir schon einen Wettbonus über https://www.sportwette.net gesichert habe.


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. November 2020)

Spämking weiß auf alles ne Antwort 🤔


----------



## LarsLangfinger (25. Februar 2021)

Ist doch egal, der Sieger ist und bleibt Canyon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Tim (26. Februar 2021)

Viewer31 schrieb:


> EM 2024 auch auf 2025 verschoben oder bleibt der Zeitplan unverändert?


Bisher ist nichts bekannt.



Viewer31 schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen kann ich auch nur die Daumen drücken, dass wir im Sommer nächsten Jahres nicht mehr so sehr mit dem Virus zu kämpfen haben, denn ich will endlich wieder EM's und WM's genießen und Sportwetten darauf abschließen können, weil mir schon einen Wettbonus über https://www.sportwette.net gesichert habe.



Haben wir keine anderen Sorgen?  🤔


----------

